# The Moor TTour POSTPONED



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

During the Galway TTour some 3+ months ago I was asked about doing a TTour of Dartmoor. So here it is:

THE MOOR TTOUR will take place on : Friday 03 April 2009 to Sunday 05 April 2009

Weekend Itinery:

Friday:  Meet up at the Hotels for dinner and briefing. If enough people can arrange to meet up near Ashburton at a suitable time then there will be a short cruise to the hotels.

Saturday: Across the Tamar into Cornwall via a favourite motorcycle road to have a look at Bodmin Moor, then driving East to some of the highest parts of Dartmoor before returning through Widecombe-in-the-Moor to the hotels, maybe a cream tea.

Sunday: Another full day of TTouring heading North to Exmoor and the north Devon coast and some rather interesting and (I hope) surprising roads ending up with a winding-down evening at Bickleigh Castle Hotel.

Monday:  Make your way home at your leisure.


The Hotels:

Fri/Sat:  The base for the event will be Prince Hall http://www.princehall.co.uk near Princetown (yes, where the prison is) and I have reserved all 8 rooms for Dinner, B&B. We need to maximise the number of people we can fit into the rooms here so it would be helpful if those travelling solo can consider sharing a twin room. You'll get the rate for D, B&B for people staying for 3 days or more, even though we're staying only 2 days.
I have also reserved all the rooms at the Lydgate House Hotel http://www.lydgatehouse.co.uk/aboutus.html in nearby Postbridge to take any overflow.
The Lydgate does not take children under 16 (so that may suit some people) and the reservation is for B&B only at the moment. If there are 6 or less people at the Lydgate then there is an option to dine at Prince Hall. I can arrange transport with a local taxi firm. If there are more than 6 in the Lydgate then the choice will be for everyone to eat at their hotel.

Sun: I have reserved 15 rooms at the Bickleigh Castle Hotel http://www.bickleighcastle.com/index.html for Dinner, B&B. This is a little unusual in that the rooms are all in restored cottages. Since the cottages are listed none of the rooms have en-suite facilities. I can e-mail a copy of the rooms layout if required.

So, if you are interested please post up and I'll add your names to the attendance list. As soon as you have done that please contact the listed hotels to make your reservations. You'll need to quote *"Brian Edwards Audi TT car tour"* when you call them.

Once you've booked can you drop me a pm, including your e-mail address, to keep everything updated.

I still have a lot of work to do to sort out the routes so if you have any views on the balance between driving time and sight-seeing/eating/faffing-about time then please feel free to post them.

If you need any further information, give me a shout.

Those attending:

1. VicTT (Brian) 
2. Asics (Steve H) [smiley=zzz.gif] 
3. 04DTT (Dec & Cait) [smiley=elf.gif] 
4. V6SRS (Sean) [smiley=computer.gif] Hotel bookings to confirm
5. blackers (James & Karen & Adrian) [smiley=kid.gif]

Possibles:
1. sotgn (and Cathy)
2. fizzrichardson


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Looking good Brian - you've put a lot of work in already! 

We'd love to come, but David already has commitments on that Saturday. Currently looking at how he can come down and join us all on Saturday evening. Do you know where the nearest train station is to the Sat night hotels? And how long it would take to drive there to pick him up?

Lydgate House looks amazing. I think that this would be our preference for the 1st hotel.

How do things work at the Bickleigh Castle Hotel with no en-suite? Is there just one large communal bathroom?

Anyway, we'll do our best to be there, even if I have to drive my own car!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phodge said:


> Do you know where the nearest train station is to the Sat night hotels? And how long it would take to drive there to pick him up?


Plymouth :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know where the nearest train station is to the Sat night hotels? And how long it would take to drive there to pick him up?
> ...


Is it Plymouth? Or Exeter? And which is the easiest/quickest to drive to from the hotels?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phodge said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


Hotel website says Plymouth for rail connections


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh yeah! 

In my defence, ! was looking at the website for the other hotel....

  :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phodge said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> In my defence, ! was looking at the website for the other hotel....
> 
> :lol:


After 20 years working on the railway ,I've worked out how to read websites :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah!
> ...


After 20 years working in IT, I obviously haven't!!!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah!
> ...


He also speaks on the tannoy to tell you that your train is late... :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


Our trains aren't late ,they just run in different time zones


----------



## Asics (Nov 1, 2008)

Count me in please Brian.

I have booked with the Princehall and Bickleigh Castle hotels.

All I need now is a TT! Although, as I said, I will probably go down on my bike - if the weather is kind.

Steve.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Asics said:


> Count me in please Brian.
> 
> I have booked with the Princehall and Bickleigh Castle hotels.
> 
> ...


Hey Steve! Good to see you on here!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds fantastic Brian. I hope I can be part of it


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

phodge said:


> How do things work at the Bickleigh Castle Hotel with no en-suite? Is there just one large communal bathroom? Anyway, we'll do our best to be there, even if I have to drive my own car!!


The cottages have differing numbers of rooms but 1 bathroom per 2 rooms, accessed from the corridors. The cottages are listed buildings and so could not be modified to include en-suite facilities. 
Penny; you're going to drive your own car  Wow, that's serious :!: :wink:



A3DFU said:


> Sounds fantastic Brian. I hope I can be part of it


I hope so too Dani.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks fab Brian. I'll get booking over the next few days. Prices the ferries and surprise surprise they are all the same price no matter what route or company I pick :x :x

Dec


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If only we weren't playing Chealski at home


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks good Brian, you can count me in. I'm only working from my laptop ATM as my hard disk imploded on my main PC. I will get the bookings sorted as soon as I get the main machine up and running again.

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Evening Brian,

Count us three in for the Moor TTour, looking forward to it 

But I may have to leave early [smiley=policeman.gif]

But like the sound of your plan so will leave K & A in your care 

Cheers
James (blackers)
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

PS if I can help in any way just shout (well pm!)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

o.k. please put me on that list Brian
I shall be booking rooms pretty soon


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

All booked  

Just need to sort the ferries now :evil:

Will have to break out my pink t-shirt to go with the castle on Sunday night :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

04DTT said:


> Will have to break out my pink t-shirt to go with the castle on Sunday night :lol: :lol:


 :roll: :lol:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

04DTT said:


> Will have to break out my pink t-shirt to go with the castle on Sunday night :lol: :lol:


ah ha! the pink paddy strikes once again...

feel some more masterclasses in facilitation, mediation and negotiation might be required...
will tot up my points tonight and check what i can get.

dec - can you pm your ferry arrangements?

i am assuming there will be stickers...


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Petesy said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > Will have to break out my pink t-shirt to go with the castle on Sunday night :lol: :lol:
> ...


Good to hear that you might make it. Havent firmed up on ferries yet, but probbaly Rosslare to Fishguard, out Friday, back Monday. Fishguard is circa 2 ours nearer the destination than Holyhead. I'll firm up over the next few weeks.

Dec


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

rooms booked in prince hall and bickleigh castle...


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Room booked at the Prince Hall Hotel 

Just waiting for the Bickleigh Castle Hotel to ring back and then we're all set [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Good to see so many previous TTourists. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Here's a few photos to whet the appetite:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Petesy said:


> rooms booked in prince hall and bickleigh castle...


Good man pete [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

So when is the masterclas taking place :lol:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

VicTT said:


> Good to see so many previous TTourists. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Here's a few photos to whet the appetite:


Looks great Brian. Loking forward to attacking hose roads!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I better get my act together than I suppose :roll:


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Cathy and I are interested in coming but she's starting a new job in January and we don't know her shift patterns yet.  
We're pretty local, so worst case we'll make sure we get out to meet you all for a cruise, but we are hoping to make it


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

sotgn said:


> Cathy and I are interested in coming but she's starting a new job in January and we don't know her shift patterns yet.
> We're pretty local, so worst case we'll make sure we get out to meet you all for a cruise, but we are hoping to make it


Welcome aboard sotgn; you're the first 'local' apart from me that is. Here's hoping that Cathy's shifts work out right but of course you are welcome to join in and meet up for the cruise itself. You're added to the list on the OP.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hmmmm could be interested in this.

Just checked and im off work during this period, so i might have the chance to come along  ...... if its not too late that is


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> Hmmmm could be interested in this.
> 
> Just checked and im off work during this period, so i might have the chance to come along  ...... if its not too late that is


Take that chance then. Its far from being too late.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Time for an update and for the planned post-Christmas unashamed bump; all the more relevant now that Ben and Amitt have chosen the same weekend for a trip to France. Although it is a furrin tour so its not going to be as good mine!!

I've done 2 full days of route research and checking over the Christmas break and I'm in the process of writing up the road books. 
These will be distributed either as Excel or pdf documents (or maybe both) a few days PRIOR to the TTour so that people will have adequate chance to enter the salient points into their sat-navs, should they wish to do so. That's not compulsory since we'll be in a radio-led convoy anyway and printed copies of the road book will be available on the weekend.

The Sat and Sun routes are about 130/140 miles in length covering Dartmoor, Bodmin Moor and Exmoor and stretching from the south to north coasts of Devon. There will be a few surprises (or memory joggers) along the routes.

There are some people who still need to confirm one way or the other:
*
Penny:* Have you managed to sort out the trains? And are you steeling yourself to drive your own car?
*
Dani:* I had you down as a definite but I see that's not the case.

*Redscouse: *I presume that you are now a 'No' for this trip.

BTW, have a look at this link to the Hairy Hands, one of the legends of Dartmoor. The only place that the hands appear is on the road between the two hotels listed in my OP. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/devon/discovering/ ... ands.shtml


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

VicTT said:


> Time for an update and for the planned post-Christmas unashamed bump; all the more relevant now that Ben and Amitt have chosen the same weekend for a trip to France. Although it is a furrin tour so its not going to be as good mine!!


 :lol: :lol:

I didn't mean it personally mate. I hope you didn't take offence. I did also say that i would have never organised the tour on the same weekend had i seen this post. Unfortunately it had laid dormant for a while i didn't see it.

I have no doubt both tours will be great, looking forward to the following week when we can all exchange photo's.

Cheers.

Ben

P.S Its Foreign


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

No offence taken Ben; which is why I paraphrased from your post on the Pyrenees thread. Just an unfortunate coincidence :? and I suppose now that I should have bumped my thread before - I just wanted to let people get over the Christmas things first.

Don't forget your fluorescent waistcoats or jackets (amongst all the other stuff) for France. 

PS Tis west country yer, so it's still furrin. :roll:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

VicTT said:


> Time for an update and for the planned post-Christmas unashamed bump; all the more relevant now that Ben and Amitt have chosen the same weekend for a trip to France. Although it is a furrin tour so its not going to be as good mine!!
> 
> I've done 2 full days of route research and checking over the Christmas break and I'm in the process of writing up the road books.
> These will be distributed either as Excel or pdf documents (or maybe both) a few days PRIOR to the TTour so that people will have adequate chance to enter the salient points into their sat-navs, should they wish to do so. That's not compulsory since we'll be in a radio-led convoy anyway and printed copies of the road book will be available on the weekend.
> ...


You have been busy. Looking forward to the tour


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Vic

Yes im afraid it is a No from me due to the France trip. To be honest i forget i put my name down for this as the thread dissapeared into the unknown of Page 2 for a while :lol:

Anyway sorry i cant commit due to another meet/event..... but i wish you a very good weekend, all the best

Paul / Redscouse


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VicTT said:


> Dani:[/b] I had you down as a definite but I see that's not the case.


Sorry about the confusion Vic. I assumed that not having confirmed my hotel booking on this thread would make it an obvious sign that I'm still contemplating ,,,, :?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> > Dani:[/b] I had you down as a definite but I see that's not the case.
> ...


Dani,

With no indication to the contrary I took your post from 03 Nov

_o.k. please put me on that list Brian
I shall be booking rooms pretty soon_ 

as a clear indication of intent: hence having you down as a definite. It was only your post in the French tour thread that put some doubt on this.
My mistake.  
Let us know when you've done contemplating.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Brian,

We're off for some sun later this week, and we'll make a decision about this TTour when we get back at the end of the month.

Sorry for the delay!

Penny.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VicTT said:


> Let us know when you've done contemplating.


I will definitely do


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I've updated the 1st post to separate definites and possibles. I've also indicated where I believe people still need to confirm their hotel bookings.

For the Sunday evening I'd like to just confirm that TTourists would like to eat at Bickleigh Castle. It's the logical thing to do since going elsewhere would involve driving.

Assuming that everyone is happy with this I've got a couple of menus from the head chef. To start off with would everyone please just choose whether they'd like the choices on Menu 1 or Menu 2. Later, approx 2 weeks ahead of the TTour, I'll ask everyone to make their choices from the selected menu.

*MENU 1*

STARTERS
Cream of Winter Vegetable Soup with Warm Rustic Bread & Butter.
Smoked Salmon Brushetta with a Horseradish Cream, Gherkins, Capers & Shallot Salad & a Lemon Dressing.
Feta & Roasted Cherry Tomato Tart with a Basil oil & Red Onion Marmalade.
Warm Crispy Duck Leg with a Cucumber & Salad Onion Salad, & a Plum & Sweet Chilli Dressing.

MAINS
Corn-Fed Free-Range Chicken Breast with Roasted Turned Vegetables, Parma Ham Tuille & a Redcurrant & Rosemary Jus.
Char-Grilled Sirloin Steak with Fondant Potato, Wilted Baby Spinach, Pepper Sauce & Roasted Red Onion.
Grilled Sea Bass Fillets with Provencal Vegetable Cous Cous, Rocket Leaves & Lemon Dressing.
Grilled Mediterranean Vegetables with Goats Cheese, Sauté Potatoes & a Pesto Dressing.

DESSERTS
Fruits of the Forest Pavlova with Clotted Cream & Fruit Coulis.
Caramelised Crème Brulee with Vanilla Pod Ice Cream.
Lemon & Ginger Cheesecake with a Sweet Berry Compote.
West Country Cheeses with an Apple & Plum Chutney & warm Rustic Bread
******
Freshly Brewed Coffee and Tea
2 Courses £22.50
3 Courses £27.50
(Includes Coffee)

*MENU 2*
STARTERS
Duck & Pork Terrine with a Spiced Apple Chutney & Toasted Rustic Bread
Roasted Mediterranean Vegetable & Plum Tomato Soup with Warm Garlic & Herb Bread
Wild Mushroom, Garlic & Tarragon Puff Pastry Parcel with Crispy Pancetta & Rocket Leaves
Timble of Tiger Prawn Tails & Crab Meat, bound in a Lemon Mayonnaise with Dressed Leaves & Roasted Cherry Tomatoes
MAINS
Char-grilled Pork Medallions with a Stilton Mash, Roasted Root Vegetables & an Apple & Cider Sauce
Supreme of Corn Fed Chicken Fillet with Mozzarella & Basil, Wrapped in Parma Ham, Ratatouille, fondant potato, finished with Pesto.
Grilled Seafood Kebabs with Buttered Green Vegetables, a Red Pepper & Onion Risotto & A Chilli & Garlic Butter
Red Pepper & Basil Risotto with Garlic Roasted Flat Field Mushrooms, Rocket Leaves & Pesto.

DESSERTS
Steamed Syrup Sponge with Clotted Cream & Custard
Trio of Ice Creams with Honeyed Fruits of the Forest & Chocolate Tuille
Devon Apple 'Mille Fuille' with Clotted Cream & a Warm Butterscotch Sauce
West Country Cheeses with an Apple & Plum Chutney & warm Rustic Bread
******
Freshly Brewed Coffee and Tea
2 Courses £22.50
3 Courses £27.50
(Includes Coffee)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> > Let us know when you've done contemplating.
> ...


Ps, and I do apologise for all the confusion I've caused ,,,,, when I first posted "on the other side" I didn't even realize that both events are on the same weekend :?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> "on the other side"


 :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

T7 BNW said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > "on the other side"
> ...


On the French trip :roll:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

VicTT said:


> I've updated the 1st post to separate definites and possibles. I've also indicated where I believe people still need to confirm their hotel bookings.
> 
> For the Sunday evening I'd like to just confirm that TTourists would like to eat at Bickleigh Castle. It's the logical thing to do since going elsewhere would involve driving.
> 
> ...


Hi Brian,

Menu's look great. I have a slight preference for Menu 1 but either will do!

Dec


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hmmmmm


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Petesy said:


> i am assuming there will be stickers...


I'm aiming to provide them but I need some help please. Or otherwise would someone else like to do the honours???????
After all I'm an engineer not a graphic designer. :roll:

Anyway, if nobody else puts their hand up I'm after a copy of the stickers for either the Alpine, Galway or ClanTT tours from last year, in a format that is acceptable to the vinyl printing company. I'm told that it needs to be .eps or .ai or .jpeg 
If not, any other format will do and I'll just have to sort it out somehow.

Secondly, anyone else have a preference for which menu to go for :?:

Thirdly, We're passing by the door (or gatehouse) of this place http://www.boveycastle.com so I think we might pop in for a










But for anyone who owns a set of golf bats, sorry we won't be stopping long enough for that.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

VicTT said:


> Thirdly, We're passing by the door (or gatehouse) of this place http://www.boveycastle.com so I think we might pop in for a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks well Vic [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I love the quote on the website location map "At this point turn off your sat nav" :lol: :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Evening TTourists 

Menu 1 is good for us.

For the clanTT trip I used this jpg as is, the printers were happy with the resolution, just.








Click on the image it should get bigger.

The front and back stickers are:-
FRONT 381mm wide by 150mm high (106mm high at sides and 61mm wide at sides before the curve starts)
BACK 281mm wide by 111mm high (77mm high at sides and 45 mm wide at sides before the curve starts)

I think Sean did the graphics utilising photoshop, I have just got photoshop elements so will see what I can do :-| .

Cream teas in the castle sounds tempting 

Cheers
blackers [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks James, that's just right. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'll let you have a go with PSE.  I was thinking of following the same theme using in the centre an outline of the SW peninsula and the 3 Moors: but always open to other ideas.

Brian


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

no preference for either menu brian - both would please my palette!

delighted about the stickers...window flags anyone?


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Folks,

Booked the ferries today. Cáit and I are all systems go!

Really looking forward to this trip. Not long left now

Dec


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Guys and Gals, long time no see.

Still not 100% sure whether I'll make this. Hence the reason for the non-booking of the hotel.
Judging by the list on the first page, there is still space available. 



VicTT said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > i am assuming there will be stickers...
> ...


I had thought about it back when the tour was first mentioned.


VicTT said:


> I was thinking of following the same theme using in the centre an outline of the SW peninsula and the 3 Moors: but always open to other ideas.
> 
> Brian


Funnily enough, so was I. This is as far as I got.








I think I have them in the right place. Every map you look at shows them slightly differently. :? 
If it's too big, we could always lose Gloucestershire and Wiltshire.  No great loss. :wink: 

Hadn't thought about colours etc. TBH I wouldn't use a previous sticker as a base unless you are sticking(no pun intended) to the same colour scheme. I tried it, but ended up starting again from scratch.
If we know a colour and what text we want and where, I can probably knock something up in the next week. I don't mind doing it, even if I end up not going.

If we stick to previous thoughts. I guess 2009 printed twice at the top, 3rd-5th April at the bottom with TTOC logos and Moor Tour with the outline in between. Just need a colour scheme for background and text. :?: Simple eh? :roll:

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Afternoon Sean,

Good to hear from you, I hope you can make it  . Are you going on the Isle of Man weekend as well?

Brian was suggesting either a grey background to represent the granite of the moors or a dark green to represent how green the moors are.... when they are not busy being grey of course.

The map looks good although as you say probably good to lose a few counties.

The rest 2009, TTOC and dates all sounds good.

Cheers
James (blackers)


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay then. Here's a few rough ideas so I can get the final one rolling. There's only 62 days to go. 

First one is Grey(Granite).









Second is Mid Green(Brunswick).









Third is Dark Green(Forest).









These are just quick rehashes of the French stickers, so ignore the dodgy edges and blue tinges here and there.
Yes, I know it says 2008 at the top. Like I said *very* rough ideas.

I lost Gloucestershire and Wiltshire, but the outline is still an odd shape to work around. I think it looks okay now.

The date is not a very long piece of text. Combination of two single digit dates and a 5 letter month. On the grey one I've increased the kerning(spacing) by 25% and brought the TTOC logos in quite a way to compensate. On the green ones I have left the kerning alone but added a second "April" to the date to fill it out a bit. One green has the logos in tight, one not so tight. Not sure which one of the three bottom lines I prefer ATM.

The dark green goes best with the current map colour IMO. if we went with the grey background, I would revisit the map colour to make it more complimentary.

Any other ideas for text or colours, now is the time to speak. Probably start on it midweek with a view to finishing it next weekend.

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

blackers said:


> Afternoon Sean,
> 
> Good to hear from you, I hope you can make it  . Are you going on the Isle of Man weekend as well?


Not going to make it to IOM.  Maybe next year.

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Shame about the IOM Sean 

All the stickers look good.

Cheers
James


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.


> delighted about the stickers...window flags anyone?


Petesy, sounds good what had you in mind...have you got a supply?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hi Sean,

Thanks for the help with the stickers, much appreciated. I hope you decide to make the TTour too, after all there's about 270 miles of TTour route that needs videoing!!

IMO the arrangement of the date and TTOC logo looks best on the dark green sticker. Neither of the greens reflect the colour of the moors, there's a lot of yellow in it, but I don't suppose accurate colour matching is possible. The grey looks quietly sophisticated.
Most people in the SW will recognise the map outline of course; many see it daily on the local news/weather forecast so I don't think there is a problem with that. How many people would have recognised the outline of France on the ClanTT stickers? :roll: 
It may be worth considering doing all three moors areas the same colour to link them together.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I was a little concerned that if I put the whole of the UK on the map outline, the moors would be lost down in the bottom corner.
I've tried it with just England and Wales and it doesn't look too bad. What does everyone think?










Also tweaked the colours and added bigger TTOC logos to fill out the bottom line.

A halfway house solution would be to cut the map off from the Mersey across to the Humber. Then I could scale it up about 25%. Should still be recognisable but also obvious that we are only highlighting the South West Moors.
It needs a better outline map anyway as this ones edge is all over the place in terms of thickness. Needs to be a more simplified one with less wiggly bits.  
If only we didn't live in such a silly shaped country. :roll:

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Evening Sean,

Looks very good. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I see what you mean about needing a stylised uk.

Happy to leave it to you, you have an eye for this. Plus photoshop skills.

Cheers
James [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

V6 SRS said:


> I was a little concerned that if I put the whole of the UK on the map outline, the moors would be lost down in the bottom corner.
> I've tried it with just England and Wales and it doesn't look too bad. What does everyone think?
> 
> A halfway house solution would be to cut the map off from the Mersey across to the Humber. Then I could scale it up about 25%. Should still be recognisable but also obvious that we are only highlighting the South West Moors.
> ...


I still prefer the outline with just the south west bit since it maximises the size of the moors outlines. Agree with simplifying or smoothing out the coastline though!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Sean,

Good to hear from you.

All the stickers look great. I'll leave it to your better judgement. I am an accountant after all and we are not for our creativity :!:

Dec


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

blackers said:


> .
> 
> 
> > delighted about the stickers...window flags anyone?
> ...


I have an Irish and two Munster car flags if they are any good :roll:


----------



## fizzrichardson (Mar 28, 2008)

Vic

will see what finances are doing - may be able to be with you for the drive but not the hotel if that's OK

BTW PLEASE look at the road going out northwards from North Molton - approx 4 miles of almost straight road going up a good slope, they used to use it as a test road and I think that others might enjoy a blast!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

fizzrichardson said:


> Vic
> 
> will see what finances are doing - may be able to be with you for the drive but not the hotel if that's OK
> 
> BTW PLEASE look at the road going out northwards from North Molton - approx 4 miles of almost straight road going up a good slope, they used to use it as a test road and I think that others might enjoy a blast!


Well it would be a shame to miss out on the hotel bits but you are most welcome to come along for just the drive parts. Both Sat and Sun routes start from the same hotel near Princetown. 
I'll add you to the 'possibles' list for now; let us know when you decide for definite. 

The road you refer to - is this the one that runs North East from North Molton to Withypool?? From the map contours it looks to be the likely candidate.


----------



## fizzrichardson (Mar 28, 2008)

yes that's the one - it's magic and leads up onto the moors if you plan to do any of the B3222 it could join in quite nicely!

;-))


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Done a little more work on the graphics. Based I what was being said, I have gone for the compromise solution of having a map which includes most of England and Wales.
I tweaked the colours again, but any of the previous colours can be used in the final version.










I also thought about doing a shirt for the tour, same as I did for the ClanTT tour last year.
This was last years shirt.









This is my idea for this year.









Which would look something like this. (excuse the poor quality, I was in a hurry)









Again colours are just what I had on the paper at the time. They would be synchronised with the final sticker design.

I am more hopeful of being able to attend this one now. Problem this year is trying to fit everything in with work.
I already have Sebring, Le Mans and Road Atlanta booked in. Add the possible European TTour and I'm already using a lot of my holidays. This one only costs me another two days, so I think I can squeeze it in. 

Sean.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Evening Sean,

I like the sticker and t shirt designs. The granite grey looks smart and is a new colour for us.

Good to hear you may be joining us.

You seem to be very busy this year, i know about Le Mans but what do the Sebring and Atlanta trips involve?

Cheers
James


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Good news on the joining the tour front Sean - now get those hotels booked. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Thanks for the work on the graphics, much appreciated.

I really like the shirt logo. If the rest of the tourists want to get the shirts then I'm happy to go along with that.

My preference for the sticker logo is still for the map outline of just the South West area: in fact the outline that you've shown on the shirt is perfect.

Any one else have a preference?


----------



## fizzrichardson (Mar 28, 2008)

re map

IMHO am not quite sure why the map has Wiltshire on it - the Moors are Devon, Somerset & Cornwall .... think that Wiltshire / Avon makes it look very unblaanced which would go away if the south coat of Wales were there


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

blackers said:


> Evening Sean,
> 
> I like the sticker and t shirt designs. The granite grey looks smart and is a new colour for us.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the positive comments James.

Yeah, hopefully I can confirm by the end of this week whether I will definitely be going.

Sebring is the "12 hours of Sebring" in March and Road Atlanta will be the "Petite Le Mans" in September. Although I think Audi is going to kick butt at all three events, I will "officially" be cheering for a Dodge Viper.

Sean.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

VicTT said:


> My preference for the sticker logo is still for the map outline of just the South West area: in fact the outline that you've shown on the shirt is perfect.
> 
> Any one else have a preference?





fizzrichardson said:


> IMHO am not quite sure why the map has Wiltshire on it - the Moors are Devon, Somerset & Cornwall .... think that Wiltshire / Avon makes it look very unblaanced which would go away if the south coat of Wales were there


I had a go at making one with just the southwest in several variations and the result always looks unbalanced or too empty.

















I just think the complete map looks better overall.

As far as the polo shirt goes, losing a couple of counties may be a good option.








That probably will look better. 

Maybe even centralise the TTOC logo.









For the french TTour, Declan was kind enough to purchase my polo shirt from a loal supplier in Limerick. Cost 16 Euros with the Audi rings and the tour logo on a good quality shirt, well worth it in my opinion.

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

VicTT said:


> Thanks for the work on the graphics, much appreciated.
> 
> I really like the shirt logo.


ok, ok. I can see now that the SW peninsula outline does not work with the size and shape of the sticker and the space at its centre. Clearly it needs a map outline with the greater size in the vertical direction, so I'm content to go with the England/Wales map outline and happy to go with whatever colours you think appropriate to go with the overall granite grey.

The final version of the shirt logo looks spot on.

Declan, do you fancy sourcing a few shirts if there is a demand for them? You're still closer to Limerick than me!

I think I've identified a place locally to get the stickers made at a reasonable price, after getting a shock from one company who said £15 to £20 per sticker  
Sean, if you can let me have a file with the final versions of sticker and shirt logo I'll get going with the getting them made bit. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Brian


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

VicTT said:


> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> > Declan, do you fancy sourcing a few shirts if there is a demand for them? You're still closer to Limerick than me!


No bother at all but it wont be in Limerick :lol: Will look in Cork over the weekend to see where I can get them done :!:


----------



## fizzrichardson (Mar 28, 2008)

Much as I like Wiltshire - I do think that the logo looks better without it !!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> > Let us know when you've done contemplating.
> ...


Well, I now have to say that there is no way I can do this, as much as I would love to  
My recent skiing holiday took its toll on my CC

Perhaps next time round


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know Dani.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VicTT said:


> Thanks for letting us know Dani.


Of course Vic. 
I just wish I could have said: I'm coming :mrgreen:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

* I've updated the first post to reflect the current list of people attending.

* This weekend I will be releasing the pre-booked rooms that have not been taken up at the hotels. Anyone who joins in after that will have to take pot luck on getting a room.

* I'll be doing the last route checking work over the next 2/3 weeks and the final version of the route books will be sent out as pdf shortly after. Printed copies will be supplied on the first night.

* I've now got a quote for the stickers using the ones created by Sean (Thanks again for doing that Sean [smiley=thumbsup.gif] )

Three different stickers will be available:










This one 380mm long for the bonnet
This one 280mm long for the rear bumper










This one (same as the shirt logo) in A4 size for the doors.

A full set would be 1 for the bonnet, 1 for the rear bumper and 2 for the doors.
The quote I've had is £4.95 + VAT per sticker; so £22.77 for a full set.
I think that compares well with the sticker cost for Galway and ClanTT trips.
You can have as many or as few of each sticker as you want and if you want them posted out ahead of the tour then that will be extra at cost.

So, if you would like some stickers just post on here or drop me a pm.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

After consulting with the confirmed attendees who have paid out for hotel deposits, it has been reluctantly decided to postpone the Moor Tour.  

Later this year I'll drag this thread kicking and screaming from the darkest recesses of page xx and see what interest there is then.

In the meantime if there are any preferred dates, dates you'd like to suggest or dates that must be avoided please post them up. The more information gathered on this aspect the more chance we have of selecting a weekend that suits the greatest number of people. Just bear in mind that I want to avoid the peak tourist times (less mobile chicanes). [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

With thanks to all who have contributed,

Brian


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Oops, sorry to be happy about the postponement :?

I would hope that by September I have a few more clients (and funds) again [Credit crunch over!!], so I vouch for middle of September once kids have gone back to school


----------



## fizzrichardson (Mar 28, 2008)

Depending (a bit ) onthe weather I shall take my TT up and around Exmoor and some of the goodies that the tour was going to do on the Sunday - so including the famous hill climb at Porlock - of which there are three different routes up and three down to have fun with

So if anyone wants to join me with a damn good lunch at Andrews on the Weir (£20 a head approx) then am happy to lead a less frmal tour around Exmoor for anyone who feels let down!! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

hi brian

i'm sorry to hear theTTour has been postponed

michelle and i had just managed to get everything sorted today so that we could attend and were going to book

i'll keep an eye open for any future rescheduling

regards

nigel


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

NJBTT said:


> hi brian
> 
> i'm sorry to hear theTTour has been postponed
> 
> ...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] Sorry Nigel, maybe if you'd posted your interest earlier??  
Hopefully this TTour will work out differently on the second attempt.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

fizzrichardson said:


> Depending (a bit ) onthe weather I shall take my TT up and around Exmoor and some of the goodies that the tour was going to do on the Sunday - so including the famous hill climb at Porlock - of which there are three different routes up and three down to have fun with
> 
> So if anyone wants to join me with a damn good lunch at Andrews on the Weir (£20 a head approx) then am happy to lead a less frmal tour around Exmoor for anyone who feels let down!! [smiley=gossip.gif]


If the weather is only a bit good I think I'll join you. Be good to meet up with someone local(ish) and the addition of some local knowledge could prompt changes to my currently proposed route.

Which day are you thinking of?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Brian, I'm sorry you had to postpone the TTour...but also I'm as pleased as Dani! We still hadn't finished 'discussing' what we would do over the original weekend!

I see that Dani has suggested September, but we're away for a week from 26th September, so could only make the beginning of the month.

Anyway, give me a shout when the new date has been decided....


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Brian, I too am sorry and glad you've had to postpone the TTour... Later in the year i hope to have a better understanding of my future work and thus income.

As for dates, do bear in mind:

End of May is the IoM TTour and was the anticipated date for the Pyrenees TTour (if the latter does happen)

June is the Normandy landings 65th celebration and Le Mans 24 Hours

July, well we all know which major evenTT happens then!

August - well that would be just plain silly, (for the reasons you've hinted at...)

I see that Dani has suggested September, but don't forget that that is normally ClanTT National Event month. Tut, tut Danni!

It ain't easy planning TTour dates...

Here's to hoping it all works out well


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Really sorry this ended up getting postponed guys.

For those who have already booked them selves from work that weekend, and are still interested in a TTour, i still have a few spaces available on the Enttente Cordial!

Cheers

Ben


----------



## idrobs2 (Apr 3, 2009)

Shame about the postponement as I was thinking of joining you for Sunday. Only purchased my TT Roadster yesterday and quite fancied a club spin. I hope to join you next time if its back on some time.
Regards
Ian


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Keep an eye on the Events section. I intend to resurrect this TTour later this year.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Will look out for it, if you push into early October we usually get some really good weather, a lot of the hotels are still open and most of the tourists have gone home


----------

